# Questions for the guys/girls who make banger edits....



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We've used predominately Canon products. T2i hacked with Magic Lantern, T3i, 7D, and a 60D. 

If you're looking for cheap and introductory I would say the T3i is solid and you can always hack it with Magic Lantern if that's your thing. 

The most versatile lens we use is a Bower Macro fisheye, retails for about 150ish depending on where you look. You can find the same one from Rokinon as well. Then there's the standard 18 to 55 2.5, 75 to 300 long lens, and a few others. Most people could just use a fisheye and be fine. 

A lot of people are using this thing since it's cheap. Vello ActionPan Professional Grade Stabilizing Action VB-1000

There's a reason it's cheap it gets a lot of vibration and sway in it once you mount a camera with a fisheye to it. 

This is more what I use for standing on knuckles to get the panning shot as well as some follow cam. Dot Line GearBox 2 Accessory Cage CS-GB2 B&H Photo Video

You want a handle attached to the top middle that faces forward as well. The ability to have bolt on accessories really helps, especially if attaching a light or shotgun mic. 

If you're going to get really technical with the follow cam then go with a glidecam. Glidecam HD2000 Stabilizer System GLHD2 B&H Photo Video

When you get into tripods you want a fluid head as that makes doing panning shots from a fixed position a ton easier. 

I've never had condensation form on my equipment, but when shooting in the cold when I come inside I just leave everything inside my bag till it warms up to room temperature, then I play around with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a lot of footage but don't do much with "banger" Editing. I also use canon 60d x 2 and will upgrade to a 70d this summer. I use the roki version of the fisheye lens and have a 18-200 lens as a walk/ride around still photo lens....

I use a cheap eBay version of the Vello ActionPan Professional Grade Stabilizing Action VB-1000 when riding and shooting with Our drift HD ghosts, it's great with the lighter cameras but it isn't good with heavier gear. I will upgrade To a glide cam for park shooting and get a drone for bigger real terrain in the future..... I really have just been spending time getting video this season as practice for the future..... 

I really just enjoy and hope to enjoy helping my son get shots and video that could be useful for him and his friends. It's fun spending time on the mtn with everyone too. People hate shooting and filming until they see the results, then they learn to love it.


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for the information, Burtonavenger :thumbsup:

Please correct me if i am wrong, but im assume the Bower Marco fish eye lens has no zoom? Dose that mean its classified as a "prime lens"? 

Iv seen a lot of people use this bad boy, Vello ActionPan Professional Grade Stabilizing Action VB-1000
Is the vibration/sway more noticeable when using the above with the fish eye - due to the wider view? will vibration/sway be as noticeable if i use a normal lens with this jig?

The second option looks a lot more flexible like you mentioned with the option/ability to attach accessories. just wondering how often would you use a shotgun mic/light? 

Thanks in advanced!

So the fish eye lens seems to be the go huh? I'm liking the prices of the fishes too... 
I agree Argo, people don't realize how satisfying it can be to get a good day on the mountain - on film, until they've tried it out themselves


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Using wide angle/fish for action shots while moving take a lot of motion and vibration and makes it less noticeable in the shot.... The cheaper version of the stabilizer makes the bigger cameras easier to handle but the weight of the camera kills the stabilization a bit.... Even with the drift I put a small strip of Velcro on the front and back of the mounting base to eliminate excess vibration....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That stabilizer is great as mentioned with tiny cameras, but you put that fisheye on to any body and you'll notice the weight increase which causes the handle to sag and gives it vibration. I've used that handle and it's great on little POV cams but going to a real rig it just plainly sucks if you're doing any follow footage or something that will give it sway. 

You'll learn real quick that a shotgun mic is better for doing follow cam than the standard mic in the camera body. The reason for this is that the standard mic picks up all the wind and ambient noise like you breathing vs a shotgun mic which picks up only what's in front of it. If I had the cash I would pick up a shotgun mic now to use. 

You are correct in there is no zoom. I use that lens a lot for standing on knuckles and panning from the lip to the landing or follow cam stuff. If I'm going to do something from further than 5 to 10 feet away I switch out to something with a variable zoom depending on conditions and what not. 

OH and here's a little thing most people overlook. Get a view finder shade for bright days, it works wonders on the flip out screens on cameras when you're trying to set stuff up.


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

chur guys, thanks for the info, appreciate it!


----------

